# PPTP: MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

## Goshanecr

Hi all!

I have a wireless network, connect to it with D-Link G520 on RT61 chipset. To internet i'm connect throught pptp vpn. And when i try to connect to vpn, it many times fails and sometimes connects. Also vpn connection often breaks (WiFi connection work, i'm test this with ping to VPN server), Login/Password valid and does not contains any non alphabetical characters. From windows all works ok.

My system: Gentoo 2008.1 x86, kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r9

/etc/ppp/options.pptp

```

lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

```

/etc/ppp/peers/vpn

```

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

mppe required,stateless

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

name VpnUser

remotename WIFI

pty "pptp 192.168.136.1 --nolaunchpppd"

logfile /var/log/pppd.log
```

pppd.log  with success and failures

```
Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

CHAP authentication succeeded

MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

local  IP address 10.128.2.150

remote IP address 10.128.0.0

Modem hangup

Connect time 8.4 minutes.

Sent 265577 bytes, received 1544888 bytes.

MPPE disabled

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

CHAP authentication failed

Connection terminated.

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

CHAP authentication succeeded

MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

local  IP address 10.128.2.150

remote IP address 10.128.0.0
```

/var/log/messages with failure and following success

```
Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14861]: anon log[main:pptp.c:272]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Jul  2 01:24:21 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

Jul  2 01:24:22 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Jul  2 01:24:22 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Jul  2 01:24:22 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 33152).

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: MS-CHAP authentication failed: Access denied

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: CHAP authentication failed

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: Connection terminated.

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14861]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:197]: short read (-1): Input/output error

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14861]: anon warn[decaps_hdlc:pptp_gre.c:209]: pppd may have shutdown, see pppd log

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:231]: Closing connection (unhandled)

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14866]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

Jul  2 01:24:32 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14860]: Exit.

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: Using interface ppp0

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14895]: anon log[main:pptp.c:272]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

Jul  2 01:24:43 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

Jul  2 01:24:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

Jul  2 01:24:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

Jul  2 01:24:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 33664).

Jul  2 01:24:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul  2 01:24:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled

Jul  2 01:24:45 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: local  IP address 10.128.2.150

Jul  2 01:24:45 Pantera-SMS-ka pppd[14893]: remote IP address 10.128.0.0

Jul  2 01:25:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Reply received.

Jul  2 01:26:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Reply received.

Jul  2 01:27:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Reply received.

Jul  2 01:28:44 Pantera-SMS-ka pptp[14899]: anon log[logecho:pptp_ctrl.c:676]: Echo Reply received.

```

----------

## Goshanecr

Please help!!

----------

